# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Syfilis - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Syfilis is een ernstige soa (seksueel overdraagbare aandoening). Als je er op tijd bij bent is het goed te genezen. De ziekte wordt veroorzaakt door een bacterie. Die nestelt zich in eerste instantie in de vagina, de penis of de anus en soms in de mond. Waar de infectie zit, is afhankelijk van de manier waarop je hebt gevreeën. De bacterie kan zich later via het bloed door het gehele lichaam verspreiden.

*Verschijnselen bij mannen en vrouwen*
Twee tot twaalf weken na infectie met syfilis ontstaan op de plaats, waar je geïnfecteerd bent, één of meer zweertjes. Dit kan op of in de penis, vagina, anus of mond zijn. Het zweertje kan ongeveer een centimeter groot worden, voelt hard aan en doet meestal geen pijn. Het zweertje is soms moeilijk te zien, omdat het in de vagina of in de anus kan zitten. De lymfeklieren in de buurt van het zweertje zijn opgezet. Ook zonder behandeling verdwijnt het zweertje vanzelf binnen twee à drie weken. De ziekte is echter niet weg. Enkele weken tot maanden later treedt het tweede stadium van de ziekte in. De bacterie is dan via de bloedbaan door het hele lichaam verspreid.

*Je kunt dan de volgende verschijnselen krijgen:* 

* vlekjes op de huid over het hele lichaam, vooral op de handpalmen en voetzolen. Ook deze vlekjes zijn niet altijd duidelijk zichtbaar en verdwijnen vanzelf. De ziekte verdwijnt echter niet; 
* grieperig gevoel: hoofdpijn, keelpijn, moeheid, temperatuurverhoging; 
* haaruitval, waardoor kale plekken op het hoofd ontstaan;
* oogklachten met oogbolontsteking en gezichtsverlies;
* een soort wratjes in de buurt van de geslachtsdelen of de anus. 

*Mogelijke gevolgen bij mannen en vrouwen*
Als je tijdens de eerste twee stadia van syfilis niet bent behandeld, kom je in het zogenaamde sluimerstadium. De bacteriën zijn nog steeds in het lichaam aanwezig zonder dat je er iets van hoeft te merken. Het eerste jaar en mogelijk ook het tweede jaar kan je de ziekte wel doorgeven aan anderen. In dit stadium is de ziekte alleen met bloedonderzoek aan te tonen. Later, vaak na jaren, kunnen verschillende organen beschadigd raken: het hart en de aorta (vaatverandering), de hersenen (geestelijke achteruitgang), het ruggenmerg (waardoor verlammingsverschijnselen kunnen optreden) en de botten (ontsteking). Iemand kan dan pas ontdekken ooit besmet te zijn geraakt zonder dat er eerder duidelijke tekenen van besmetting waren. Dat risico is nu kleiner dan toen er nog geen goede antibiotica waren, omdat veel mensen wel eens een antibioticum kuur krijgen (voor iets anders dan syfilis), waardoor ook (bij toeval) de syfilis bacterie gedood wordt.

*Onderzoek*
Om syfilis aan te tonen neemt de verpleegkundige bloed af en maakt eventueel een uitstrijkje van het vocht uit het zweertje. De arts zal in overleg met jou in principe ook een bloedtest aanvragen op een eventuele hiv-infectie (de veroorzaker van hiv). Meestal moet je ongeveer een week wachten op de uitslag. Het kan zijn dat het eerste bloedonderzoek geen afwijkingen aantoont en dat je moet terugkomen voor een tweede onderzoek. Uiterlijk drie maanden na onveilig seksueel contact kan met zekerheid worden uitgesloten of je geïnfecteerd bent. Bij de eerste zwangerschapscontrole wordt het bloed op syfilis onderzocht. Een syfilisinfectie kan namelijk tijdens de zwangerschap via de placenta worden overgedragen op het ongeboren kind. Als de infectie snel behandeld wordt, kan dat worden voorkomen.

*Behandeling*
De behandeling bestaat uit enkele penicilline-injecties. Na de eerste injectie(s) kan er een grieperige reactie optreden veroorzaakt door het dood gaan van de syfilis-bacteriën. Na de laatste injectie moet je nog enkele keren gedurende 1-2 jaar terugkomen voor bloedonderzoek en controle van eventuele klachten. Deze nacontroles zijn erg belangrijk, zeker bij hiv-geïnfecteerde personen. Als je alle benodigde injecties hebt gehad, kun je een ander niet meer infecteren. Pas dan is seksueel contact weer zonder risico. Tijdens de behandeling is het beter om geen seks te hebben. Zo voorkom je, dat jij en je partner elkaar over en weer blijven besmetten. Als je toch wilt vrijen, gebruik dan een condoom.

Het is belangrijk om na te gaan met wie je sinds de infectie seksueel contact hebt gehad. Als de infectie in het sluimerstadium is en er waren vooraf geen duidelijke klachten, is het in ieder geval van belang dat je eventuele vaste partner en eventueel ook je kinderen worden onderzocht. 

*Syfilis, ook wel lues genoemd,* komt minder voor in Nederland, maar is wel ernstig als je het hebt. Er zijn drie fasen te onderscheiden van syfilis:

1. Fase 1: één of meer zweertjes op of rond de vagina, anus of penis of in de mond. Deze zweertjes verdwijnen weer binnen een paar weken.
2. Fase 2: enkele weken of maanden na fase 1, is de syfilis via de bloedbaan door het lichaam verspreid en kan er een grieperig gevoel ontstaan alsmede vlekjes op de huid. Ook deze klachten verdwijnen weer vanzelf.
3. Fase 3: blijft behandeling na fase 1 en 2 uit, dan gaat de syfilis een sluimerend bestaan leiden in het lichaam en schade aanrichten aan verschillende organen. Uiteindelijk kan dit als er geen behandeling plaatsvindt, zelfs leiden tot de dood.

Ben je er op tijd bij, dan is syfilis goed te behandelen en hoeven de gevolgen niet ernstig te zijn. 

_Bronnen: www.soaaids.nl en www.geslachtziekte.nl_

----------

